# The Regulative Principle of Worship



## larryjf

Even though this is a fairly concise book on the topic of the Regulative Principle, it covers a wide breadth of issues. RPW gets to the point without the fluff. Daniel’s writing style is so fluid that the book could easily be read in one sitting, even though it’s 352 pages. For those who are not familiar with the Regulative Principle this book would give them all that they need to know. Not only is the content of the book solid, but it is also very convincing. Daniel’s research is impeccable.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Thanks for the review Larry; follow the link below to find a number of retailers who sell the above book:

My RPW Book (Available From) « Reformed Covenanter


----------

